# Spoo with sensitive tummy, but not into plain kibble



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I noticed that you mentioned first thing in the morning she would vomit. I had a lovely pooch that would be sick first thing in the morning - not that there really was anything to get rid of by that time. What my vet told me was that some dogs, who are thin and active, actually get queazy when their stomach is completely empty. IE. Going from supper time and through the night was too long for them not to have food. I was instructed to give a snack very late at night. I did and problem solved. 

I don't know if this mirrors your issue or not - but was a 'cure' for my situation.

LCS


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes dogs don't eat because it's painful! Some dogs actually get indigestion from their food so they don't eat.............you might ask your vet about it.
Some here have dogs with digestion problems and maybe they will chime in. Hope you find some answers....


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

When we first got Pushkin he had been free fed on food for border collies... and was very underweight. We then transitioned him onto a good quality appropriate food, but when we got him on 2 squares a day he was being sick in the morning - yellow bile type icky stuff.

After advice from other posters we started giving him a little snack at night and also a little bit of kibble first thing, just a few bits to keep him going until breakfast - no more vomiting, and the weight started going on too.

He now gets a mix of wet and dry food twice a day, but with half of the kibble allowance as a little snack in the evening. They also get a tablespoon of boiled chopped chicken breast on their food to keep them interested, and some of the water the chicken was boiled in as "soup" afterwards! Occasional tablespoon of pumpkin puree too.

Pippin was a picky eater and we had loads of gastro problem with her for the first 18 months or so - she is now on a gastro food (Science Diet) which although is not a high protein, super duper food DOES suit her digestion.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed raw and I never have an issue with picky eating or leftover food. Swizzle has never had diarrhea and only has vomited once when I gave him hydrogen peroxide because I thought he ate some chocolate (my husband was the culprit). If her tummy problems continue switch to another protein source like fish or try another brand or insider raw. Look up satin balls too, I hear they are great at getting weight on a dog.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think it's important to recognize that not all dogs have the same digestive system. they're like people. i actually had no idea what my female was eating when she first came to me (as a retired show dog), so she started out eating what the male was eating. absolutely no problems transitioning. my male, on the other hand, has to be transitioned carefully. i recently tried nature's instinct raw lamb bites on him. totally refuses to touch it, though he loves bits of raw chicken, hamburger and sushi when offered, not to mention raw or cooked bits of lamb. he is not normally a picky eater; he just is not as much of an omnivore as he would like to be. and for awhile he was having episodes of vomiting after eating - some of it i believe had to do with stress brought about by his deteriorating eye sight. 

i've put him on the dreaded science diet for sensitive stomachs to help stabilize him. it seems to be working. after awhile i will try transitioning him back to carna4 and instinct wet to see if he still likes the combo.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

LCS said:


> I don't know if this mirrors your issue or not - but was a 'cure' for my situation.
> 
> LCS


Willing to give it a try!


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input, everyone! We are going to try giving her a late night snack and see how she does. She got spayed this morning (and is currently wearing the cone of shame), so once her appetite goes back to normal, I'm going to see if snacks and avoiding an empty tummy helps.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Sometimes dogs don't eat because it's painful! Some dogs actually get indigestion from their food so they don't eat.............you might ask your vet about it.
> Some here have dogs with digestion problems and maybe they will chime in. Hope you find some answers....


I thought about this as well! I'm going to investigate further to see if this could be something. When we first switched her, she was quite burpy and gassy! ainkiller: However, the gas subsided after a while, and so I'm starting to think that maybe I've just been a little bit paranoid and wasn't giving her an adequate amount of time from her GI system to settle from the move into our house and new diet, etc. 

I have to remember... patience! But it's hard because I worry about her.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

patk said:


> i think it's important to recognize that not all dogs have the same digestive system.


Yes, very important to remember. I do remember from growing up with our family poodles that they have all been very finicky. The difference now is that I have my own spoos, and I am way more paranoid than my mother ever let on to be! 

I hope you find what works for your baby! We're gonna keep trying over here once River comes back from lala land after her spay!


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

CT Girl said:


> Look up satin balls too, I hear they are great at getting weight on a dog.


I did some research on those and noticed that many have said they work well! I gave it some serious thought, but chickened out... I am just nervous to give her too much stuff until I get a better idea of how sensitive her tummy really is. Perhaps one day soon


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Although Lily is not a picky eater at all, she does seem to have a sensitive tummy. I switched her to a different flavor of the sale kibble and it gave her terrible diarrhea. 
Be sure to switch to any new foods slowly, adding a bit at a time to the current food each day. Also, a spoonful of plain yogurt or canned pumpkin are good for digestive system and may also entice River to eat kibble. Or maybe she doesn't like the kibble you are feeding her.


----------

